# 閉



## pantheist

http://img228.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=20895_vlcsnap_122_104lo.JPG

This is a scene from a Korean movie.Could you tell me what's written on the paper please?


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

It is 閉.  The Chinese character means "closed" and is pronounced _pye_ in Korean.


----------



## Starfrown

Is this from the movie "Spring Summer Fall Winter...and Spring"?  I saw it several years ago, and seem to recall a similar scene.

I would like to know whether there is a cultural tradition in Korea for monks to commit suicide in this fashion.


----------



## pantheist

Thank you Flaminius for your answer  .




Starfrown said:


> Is this from the movie "Spring Summer Fall Winter...and Spring"?



Yes it is  .It looks like a suicide ritual.There is a similar scene(sorry for the spoiler) that the master did same before burning himself...I also wonder whether it's common and acceptable in Korean(and generally far eastern) culture? Or is it considered as zealotry?


----------

